# Alone



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Aug 2, 2019)

I've watched this show quite a few times when I'm able and one thing is very clear- Unless you have your shit together, you're not going to make it very long in the wilderness just by fishing and trapping. There is such a thing called Rabbit starvation. UNLESS you have a hunting rifle, or you're an off the grid, badass Alaskan that's done that shit for a long time, etc. Even the winners of that show attest to how difficult it truly is getting enough calories to do even the littlest chores around camp. I've seen many who do not get enough fats in their diet, etc. Almost all of them have lost a ton of weight from lack of food.
OR You're not too far from a town and can take supplies back to camp. I've spent the past 2 months out in the woods and It's been really amazing, but fucking HARD. 
Even Dick Proenneke had supplies flown in to his remote cabin. The super hardy are few and far between. It's a very rewarding, but tough life.


----------



## Deleted member 25986 (Aug 6, 2019)

Telling me something that I already know... Chris McCandless died of rabbit starvation back in August 1992 in Alaska. All alone... Because he wasn't fully prepared and being alone is just not worth it. Something that I've been attempting to avoid for myself but constantly failing over and over and over again...


----------



## Groundscore (Aug 13, 2019)

Knowledge and preparation are key. Most people fail on one or both accounts. And whenever you are alone you have to think about what will happen if you get hurt and can't get to help easily. I can't count the number of times and places I have been in where no one knew where I was and that was miles from help, and it wasn't very likely that anyone would find me if I got lost/hurt. Going slow and thinking things through really helps as does survival knowledge, but all the knowledge in the world won't help you if you get seriously injured and can't help yourself.

You do burn an amazing amount of a calories when you are hiking and doing day-to-day survival work, chopping wood, hunting, working on camp, etc. Most people have no clue. Or they get the idea that they are an expert after reading a book or two and spending a few nights camping, then get into trouble deep in the wilderness and die.


----------



## backpacker420 (Aug 31, 2019)

gotta understand that on that tv show they were limited on items they could bring and had a 45lbs camera box they had too. if you're prepared with the right gear sure it can be done. just really gotta know what foods to eat, how to fish and hunt right and how to use your daylight and camp hours right. it just really depends on how you go about it. are you building a shelter or are you using a tent? do you have just fishing line and lures or a full fishing pole with tackle? are you taking small and big game or just big game ( like deer etc) are you just looking for food to eat that day or are you drying your food and using the extra for days you can't find food? i think the main problem with the people on that show is they didn't use their time right. they never went mushroom hunting after rain instead went fishing, they could of built traps or fishing hooks ( i think i only seen 1-2 people ever do it on that show) i even seen one guy last hours on the show before he got scared and went home. seen Joe from youtube when he was on it loose his fire striker ( the most important thing to have right next to a knife )


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2019)

While Ive spent extended periods in the wilderness, it was always w sufficient supplies. Rice for days.

So all speculation, but you have to assume theres a huge learning curve (think Robinson Caruso's adaptation process) and you would get more and more knowledgeable and comfortable w each day and figure out how to streamline a lot of nessicities.
Also.
At some point in our history it was all common knowledge passed down, whereas now its not very useful when ya gotta drive a car and keep a house/apt.

Ive read multiple times hunter and gatherers generally worked app 20 hrs a week for what they needed. I dont know the validity of that, nice thought though. And one could argue a tribe would make the individual workload lighter.


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2019)

While Ive spent extended periods in the wilderness, it was always w sufficient supplies. Rice for days. 

So all speculation, but you have to assume theres a huge leaning curve (think Robinson Caruso's adaptation process) and you would get more and more knowledgeable and comfortable w each day and figure out how to streamline a lot of nessicities.
Also. 
At some point in our history it was all common knowledge passed down, whereas now its not very useful when ya gotta drive a car and keep a house.

Ive read multiple times hunter and gatherers generally worked app 20 hrs a week for what they needed. I dont know the validity of that, nice thought though. And one could argue a tribe would make the individual workload lighter.


----------

